# Coming over from an old dying forum for arabian breeders



## farmpony84

Welcome to the forum! We are always happy to see new members come in, especially ones that can bring knowledge and information with them!


----------



## horselovinguy

Welcome to the forum...

In answer to your query of do we have a general purpose area..._*sure do..*_








The Horse Forum







www.horseforum.com





And of course many sub-forums more specific to needs can be found...
🐴...


----------



## 289250

farmpony84 said:


> Welcome to the forum! We are always happy to see new members come in, especially ones that can bring knowledge and information with them!


Thank you, look forward to "meeting" everyone!


----------



## egrogan

Welcome! Hope you and your fellow Arab forum members enjoy it here. I keep coming back because there are interesting discussions and perspectives- even when people disagree, it's in a way that allows people to learn something and reconsider things. While I don't have Arabs, there are a lot of people here who do- you'll find some of them if you browse through the member journals subsection, as well as in the breeding section. Also, Arab fans are pretty prominent in the trail riding threads. I don't think the show-focused areas of this forum are very active, but maybe you can revive them!


----------



## 289250

egrogan said:


> Welcome! Hope you and your fellow Arab forum members enjoy it here. I keep coming back because there are interesting discussions and perspectives- even when people disagree, it's in a way that allows people to learn something and reconsider things. While I don't have Arabs, there are a lot of people here who do- you'll find some of them if you browse through the member journals subsection, as well as in the breeding section. Also, Arab fans are pretty prominent in the trail riding threads. I don't think the show-focused areas of this forum are very active, but maybe you can revive them!


Thank you very much for the kind words. I haven't shown in a couple of years. The pandemic hasn't helped of course, but I lost my prized show horse a few years ago and it just took the sail out of my wind over that loss as I had taken him to Nationals on my own and won a national title in western pleasure without a trainer. He was pretty special. I have a 3 coming 4 yr old that should be under saddle by now but partly because I have been waiting for him to get a little bigger- but sadly I may be left with a pony sized Arab which limits his career in the ring. He's a wonderful horse and will still have other options of course, and so this has left me questioning what I want to do in the ring going forward. 

I love horses of all breeds and actually spent 3 weeks in Europe several years ago, where I got to spend a week in Portugal taking riding lessons on Lusitano stallions. It was a wonderful experience! I hope to go back someday. I love the dressage discipline for what it can teach the mind and physical abilities of horse and rider. I'll never be proficient in this area, but love learning about it!


----------



## phantomhorse13

JR Desire said:


> I have a 3 coming 4 yr old that should be under saddle by now but partly because I have been waiting for him to get a little bigger- but sadly I may be left with a pony sized Arab which limits his career in the ring.


A shame such a thing would even be an issue - Arabs were not meant to be giants! Perhaps he will be your inspiration to find something different to try. I just rode a friend's pony-sized arab filly in her first 55 mile endurance ride, so there are certainly options beyond the show world.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## walkinthewalk

Hello and welcome! I used to belong to one of tho Arabian forums but didn’t post much. I am a die hard trail rider and with one exception my love affair with Arabs were crosses

Also, by the time I did find the Arab forums, I was riding (and still have) Tennessee Walkers. When trotting became out of the question, I was told by doctors to stop riding —- yep they said that, lol, so I went to gaited horses


I rescued my registered Arab (papers and all) when he was seven. He was a BCS of a low three. It took a year to get him to where his 13.3H self could carry me and that’s when I discovered he also had dislocated vertebra issues. He ended up being the most fantastic lesson horse and babysitter for any child under 10 years. The physical therapist put a weight limit of 100# on him, so being a baby sitter for small children was a perfect job. He saw chiropractors as needed for the rest of his life.

He was 29 when I laid him to rest on our current farm. I moved that blessed horse, with two other horses, across this U.S. twice, and we all retired to Middle Tennessee in 2003.

FWIW, you may be familiar with the 1980’s Arab mare “NH Love Potion”, who sold at auction for a record 1.2 million dollars. I think the .2 is correct. That was right before the bottom dropped out of the Arab market. She was 12 or 18 months older than my Streeter (Wallstreeter) and was his half sister

This is Streeter when he was 25. It is a real foto of him, with snow on him. A dear friend added the background and verse as his memorial


----------



## 289250

I agree, Arabs weren't meant to be giants. He's almost 4 and barely 14.2 though, so he's still pretty small. He could very well make a fantastic endurance horse. I'm not even sure if I will return to the show world. It's so hard to find trainers you can trust anymore, whether its because of their training methods, or ethics. I do not believe any ribbon is worth destroying the mental or physical being of a horse. If they can't win from honest training and their born genetics, then, they don't win and maybe that's not the venue for them. I also like getting to know my horse. The people that pay their trainers to make their horses become push button horses aren't doing it for the love of the horse, IMO. Their horse is led up to the warm up arena, they hop up, get a lesson, go show their horse and then after the class, the horse is handed off to the help most of the time. I'm casting a pretty broad stroke when I say this and I'm not saying all show people are like this- because there are people that fall in between. It's just that to be competitive when not everyone plays by the rules, just starts feeling like it's a hill too high to climb.

I grew up in SW MN as a kid and rode barrels, poles, and all sorts of time events. That was in the day when we used the same horse for timed and pleasure events, but they were just the back yard shows. Honestly, I had a blast. Didn't know anything different really. Those were the days.


----------



## 289250

walkinthewalk said:


> Hello and welcome! I used to belong to one of tho Arabian forums but didn’t post much. I am a die hard trail rider and with one exception my love affair with Arabs were crosses
> 
> Also, by the time I did find the Arab forums, I was riding (and still have) Tennessee Walkers. When trotting became out of the question, I was told by doctors to stop riding —- yep they said that, lol, so I went to gaited horses
> 
> 
> I rescued my registered Arab (papers and all) when he was seven. He was a BCS of a low three. It took a year to get him to where his 13.3H self could carry me and that’s when I discovered he also had dislocated vertebra issues. He ended up being the most fantastic lesson horse and babysitter for any child under 10 years. The physical therapist put a weight limit of 100# on him, so being a baby sitter for small children was a perfect job. He saw chiropractors as needed for the rest of his life.
> 
> He was 29 when I laid him to rest on our current farm. I moved that blessed horse, with two other horses, across this U.S. twice, and we all retired to Middle Tennessee in 2003.
> 
> FWIW, you may be familiar with the 1980’s Arab mare “NH Love Potion”, who sold at auction for a record 1.2 million dollars. I think the .2 is correct. That was right before the bottom dropped out of the Arab market. She was 12 or 18 months older than my Streeter (Wallstreeter) and was his half sister
> 
> This is Streeter when he was 25. It is a real foto of him, with snow on him. A dear friend added the background and verse as his memorial


I'm really not that well versed in the older lines. I tend to study up on them most when I'm shopping for a new horse, which hasn't been several years. I accidentally fell into showing Arabs about 20 years ago and it took about 10years before I ended up with a horse that was truly show quality. It's kind of an expensive hobby. LOL But, that is a lovely picture of your mare! In my "spare" time, I like to take photos of people's animals and make wood plaques whether it's a memorial, hanging in the barn, or whatever.


----------



## txgirl

Howdy and welcome my fellow Arabian enthusiast!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Hi! Welcome!

Another Arab lover here (and Endurance rider)! Had to say hi because I live in west central MN and saw that you grew up in MN!

I have a pony sized (14.2 maybe) half Arab half Paint 5 year old who is just starting her trail/endurance career and she is amazing. Also have 2 normal sized (15.1-15.2) purebred Arab geldings and a grade Arab cross mare who's probably 15 hands.

Can't wait to see pictures of your herd!


----------



## Avna

One thing I truly enjoy about this forum is how well it is administered. Although there are in reality just as many petty, snarky, pugnacious people here as on any other board, they are firmly managed and rarely are able to get in a peep before it is whisked away. That keeps a welcoming helpful spirit flowing here that I know (both from being a snark and being an admin, on this and other boards) seems effortless but it really, really isn't.

14.2 is a PERFECTLY RESPECTABLE HEIGHT for an Arabian. Geez. Check my sig line.


----------



## 289250

txgirl said:


> Howdy and welcome my fellow Arabian enthusiast!


Thank you!


----------



## 289250

QueenofFrance08 said:


> Hi! Welcome!
> 
> Another Arab lover here (and Endurance rider)! Had to say hi because I live in west central MN and saw that you grew up in MN!
> 
> I have a pony sized (14.2 maybe) half Arab half Paint 5 year old who is just starting her trail/endurance career and she is amazing. Also have 2 normal sized (15.1-15.2) purebred Arab geldings and a grade Arab cross mare who's probably 15 hands.
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures of your herd!


WOW, how very cool! I graduated HS from Marshall, MN but grew up mostly in Ghent, MN if you know where that speck on the map might be. LOL

Sadly, my photo of the horse with me in the win picture crossed over the rainbow way too soon. He was diagnosed with bilateral suspensory desmitis after having a bone scan done in KY at Rood n Riddle Vet clinic. We tried stem cell therapy, shock wave therapy just hoping he could have a quality life even if not back in the ring. He was doing ok with a very strict rehab routine and about 6 mths in, he developed laminitis in both front feet. We got aggressive with special shoes, regular farrier visits coordinated w/the vet, which he seemed to be responding to and then about another 6 mths later, he took a sudden leap backwards and we just couldn't get him back. It was an absolutely heart wrenching time. He went over the rainbow just at 13 years old.


----------



## 289250

Avna said:


> One thing I truly enjoy about this forum is how well it is administered. Although there are in reality just as many petty, snarky, pugnacious people here as on any other board, they are firmly managed and rarely are able to get in a peep before it is whisked away. That keeps a welcoming helpful spirit flowing here that I know (both from being a snark and being an admin, on this and other boards) seems effortless but it really, really isn't.
> 
> 14.2 is a PERFECTLY RESPECTABLE HEIGHT for an Arabian. Geez. Check my sig line.


That's great to hear. It's nice to just come and chat about horse stuff without the negative stuff. We have more than enough of that in the world right now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

JR Desire said:


> He's almost 4 and barely 14.2 though, so he's still pretty small.


That sounds perfect sized to me, unless he's extraordinarily fine boned and narrow (and if you come from western stuff, I suspect you like a solid horse).

This filly (the one who just did her first 55) is 14.1h with her shoes on at age 5:









My main competition horse is 14.3 (which I still can't believe - I would have sworn smaller, but the measuring stick doesn't lie) and both of DH's competition horses are 14.3. My first mare was 15.2, and by the end of a 100, she felt like about 18h as I tried to get the saddle back up onto her.


----------



## 289250

phantomhorse13 said:


> That sounds perfect sized to me, unless he's extraordinarily fine boned and narrow (and if you come from western stuff, I suspect you like a solid horse).
> 
> This filly (the one who just did her first 55) is 14.1h with her shoes on at age 5:
> View attachment 1106004
> 
> 
> My main competition horse is 14.3 (which I still can't believe - I would have sworn smaller, but the measuring stick doesn't lie) and both of DH's competition horses are 14.3. My first mare was 15.2, and by the end of a 100, she felt like about 18h as I tried to get the saddle back up onto her.


Great picture and you are a nice slim young lady! The problem is I am too big for him at this size, it's just not fair to him. 🤣


----------



## walkinthewalk

I am so sorry for your loss - he was quite a handsome fella!

I recognize the body type of your two two bays in the picture above him. They remind me of Streeter


----------



## QtrBel

I worked with Arabians in PA and my first horse was a stout, little Quarab at 14.2. She could carry quite a bit though she didn't look like she could. If shed have been mine from the beginning her name would have been Mighty Mouse and not Grape Ap.


----------



## 289250

walkinthewalk said:


> I am so sorry for your loss - he was quite a handsome fella!
> 
> I recognize the body type of your two two bays in the picture above him. They remind me of Streeter


Thank you. I still miss him dearly!


----------



## phantomhorse13

JR Desire said:


> The problem is I am too big for him at this size, it's just not fair to him.


I suspect you are too hard on yourself. I see Arabs carrying heavyweight riders down the trail all the time!

This is my friend Lani riding behind me. She is riding a PB Arab, who has carried her for many, many miles. She is quite short, so don't let the placement of her leg make you think Fugi is tall:










The gentleman 2 riders behind me in this pic is 6'3" and _ahem_ not trim. The horse he is on is also a PB arab, who is his Decade Horse (meaning they did a least 50 miles a year for 10 years together) and 100 miler:


----------



## charrorider

Welcome. I also live in MO and have been riding Arabians for over 30 years. I live down by Ft Leonard Wood and Lebanon. Ride the Mark Twain all the time.


----------



## 289250

charrorider said:


> Welcome. I also live in MO and have been riding Arabians for over 30 years. I live down by Ft Leonard Wood and Lebanon. Ride the Mark Twain all the time.


Nice. I'm south of Kansas City. I don't think I've heard of that ride, but I have a hard time getting away for longer than an afternoon for a trail ride. It's hard to find good help to take care of all the critters when I go away. There's another ride I've heard about, but can't think of the name right now that I think is in southern MO every year.


----------



## bsms

OK, Bandit is only half-Arabian. Other half mustang. When I got him in 2015, the vet estimated his weight at 790 lbs. He's 15 hands. His previous owner used him in relay races common in NE Arizona. His training rides of 10-15 miles runs were done by riders weighing as much as 265! Now please understand, that WAS too much! Doesn't seem to have caused him any physical damage but he had a back like an I-beam and it took ages for him to start trusting me with his back. Poor guy!

But I was 180+ in the photo above, and he doesn't have a trouble with that weight. Keto + Intermittent Fasting have my weight down to 150-155...but like a lot of Arabians (and mustangs), Bandit can carry more weight than people realize. We're not even remotely show types but he hauls my rump around in the Sonoran Desert with good cheer and confidence. You obviously have more than enough experience to set your own limits for your horse and that is fine. I believe concerned owners OUGHT to do so and stick to what they believe. Just pointing out poor Bandit once spent a lot of miles running with mind boggling weights on his back and survived it far better than I would ever have guessed possible. Although I admit he now has a pretty low key riding life...








​Welcome to the board. I'm looking forward to your inputs!


----------



## 289250

bsms said:


> OK, Bandit is only half-Arabian. Other half mustang. When I got him in 2015, the vet estimated his weight at 790 lbs. He's 15 hands. His previous owner used him in relay races common in NE Arizona. His training rides of 10-15 miles runs were done by riders weighing as much as 265! Now please understand, that WAS too much! Doesn't seem to have caused him any physical damage but he had a back like an I-beam and it took ages for him to start trusting me with his back. Poor guy!
> 
> But I was 180+ in the photo above, and he doesn't have a trouble with that weight. Keto + Intermittent Fasting have my weight down to 150-155...but like a lot of Arabians (and mustangs), Bandit can carry more weight than people realize. We're not even remotely show types but he hauls my rump around in the Sonoran Desert with good cheer and confidence. You obviously have more than enough experience to set your own limits for your horse and that is fine. I believe concerned owners OUGHT to do so and stick to what they believe. Just pointing out poor Bandit once spent a lot of miles running with mind boggling weights on his back and survived it far better than I would ever have guessed possible. Although I admit he now has a pretty low key riding life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Welcome to the board. I'm looking forward to your inputs!


Great photos! I love all horses, but am a sucker for dark bays.  This COVID thing has not been kind to my weight loss efforts. I looked into the Keto diet a year or so ago, but got lost in there being too much information out there that didn't seem consistent. Would love to hear more about what you ate on that diet. I did the Atkins diet years and years ago and it worked really well. If I remember from what I read about the Keto diet is there was more veggies in it? I'm not sure if there is a way to send DM's on here or not- but feel free to drop me a line if you are willing to share more.


----------



## bsms

^^ The Obesity Code was the book that helped me the most. This video by the author describes the idea well:






I'm only somewhat Keto-ish. Basically eat twice a day, and will only eat carbs in one of the meals. My son spent a year talking to Veterans Admin dieticians without losing weight. He started trying keto a couple of months ago and has lost 25 lbs...with maybe another 30-40 needed to go. Doesn't work for everyone but it has been a game-changer for me. A bit off topic I suppose, but I'm sure Bandit appreciates my weight loss.


----------



## QtrBel

There was at one time an active keto thread further down the forum list. I can't remember if in general or rider wellness. So many I know have to tweak it. The initial loss gets you to a better place and then some plateau and lose nothing more until other changes are made. 

You have to have the fiber that veg provides to keep things moving along. Being able to use the fiber to cancel the carbs in counting made me less likely to give up and more likely to search out vegetables with higher fiber counts and find ways to use them in recipes. It's also about the level of carbs that your body performs best with. You have to have them. Just not in the quantities most enjoy them. I started with the recommended 24g and after initial loss that was not sustainable for me. I am comfortable in the 40 to 60 range. I'm also off diabetic meds. I turned to intermittent fasting as my add in because I wasn't losing what I needed to get me in the weight range I should be. That and Sally have helped me along.


----------



## gottatrot

My *Bask granddaughter is 29 and barely 14.2H. She is retired now. Has always been a great little horse.


----------



## charrorider

JR Desire said:


> Nice. I'm south of Kansas City. I don't think I've heard of that ride, but I have a hard time getting away for longer than an afternoon for a trail ride. It's hard to find good help to take care of all the critters when I go away. There's another ride I've heard about, but can't think of the name right now that I think is in southern MO every year.


My fault. The Mark Twain is the Mark Twain National Forest. It is scattered in sections throughout MO, all of it, except for one part, south of Interstate 44. Chance, my main equine trail partner, came from your neck of the woods: Smithville. Bought him about a year and a half ago, from a young woman who outbid a killer buyer at an auction. Your trails up there are a lot nicer than ours down here. I think you may be thinking of Eminence. There are one or two big rides there every year. I think a hundred riders show up. Never been there. Not my style. Here is a photo of Chance after a 9 mile ride on a hot day last summer. He has put on some weight, since.


----------



## 289250

bsms said:


> OK, Bandit is only half-Arabian. Other half mustang. When I got him in 2015, the vet estimated his weight at 790 lbs. He's 15 hands. His previous owner used him in relay races common in NE Arizona. His training rides of 10-15 miles runs were done by riders weighing as much as 265! Now please understand, that WAS too much! Doesn't seem to have caused him any physical damage but he had a back like an I-beam and it took ages for him to start trusting me with his back. Poor guy!
> 
> But I was 180+ in the photo above, and he doesn't have a trouble with that weight. Keto + Intermittent Fasting have my weight down to 150-155...but like a lot of Arabians (and mustangs), Bandit can carry more weight than people realize. We're not even remotely show types but he hauls my rump around in the Sonoran Desert with good cheer and confidence. You obviously have more than enough experience to set your own limits for your horse and that is fine. I believe concerned owners OUGHT to do so and stick to what they believe. Just pointing out poor Bandit once spent a lot of miles running with mind boggling weights on his back and survived it far better than I would ever have guessed possible. Although I admit he now has a pretty low key riding life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Welcome to the board. I'm looking forward to your inputs!





charrorider said:


> My fault. The Mark Twain is the Mark Twain National Forest. It is scattered in sections throughout MO, all of it, except for one part, south of Interstate 44. Chance, my main equine trail partner, came from your neck of the woods: Smithville. Bought him about a year and a half ago, from a young woman who outbid a killer buyer at an auction. Your trails up there are a lot nicer than ours down here. I think you may be thinking of Eminence. There are one or two big rides there every year. I think a hundred riders show up. Never been there. Not my style. Here is a photo of Chance after a 9 mile ride on a hot day last summer. He has put on some weight, since.
> View attachment 1106040


Oh my gosh, I hate to see any horses go to kill pens, thank goodness that lady rescued him. He's a great looking horse! I'm glad you said that about Eminence. I didn't want to offend anyone but I've just heard a lot of stories about what goes on down there and I want no part of it.


----------



## charrorider

JR Desire said:


> Oh my gosh, I hate to see any horses go to kill pens, thank goodness that lady rescued him. He's a great looking horse! I'm glad you said that about Eminence. I didn't want to offend anyone but I've just heard a lot of stories about what goes on down there and I want no part of it.


Although it isn't difficult to imagine lots of beer drinking at any big trail ride, I haven't heard anything about what takes place at the big Eminence rides. What keeps me away is the number of riders. Went on a trail ride once that had about 20 riders and didn't like it. Half of the time, I ride solo.


----------



## Frippet

Looks like I'm a bit late to the party! Welcome welcome!  

Your herd is absolutely stunning. I've always been a fan of Arabs and would love to have one of my own. I hope some of your other Arabian forum friends join the site! Love seeing photos!


----------



## 1bluehorse

JR Desire said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Kerri. I live in MO. At one time arabian breeders was a hot discussion board but the site is on its last legs and there are a few of us still over there trying to find a new "home". I'm not sure if they will follow here, but have shared this site hoping they will. The site is down more than it is up. The board wasn't just for breeders, despite the domain name, but most of us either own or owned Arabians for pleasure or show.
> 
> Anyhow, this site is probably the closest to the way that site is laid out. I like the way the discussions are grouped and seems like a great group of people to connect with and share horse conversations.
> 
> I was curious, is there a "General Chat" discussion area that people just post random things for discussion?





JR Desire said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Kerri. I live in MO. At one time arabian breeders was a hot discussion board but the site is on its last legs and there are a few of us still over there trying to find a new "home". I'm not sure if they will follow here, but have shared this site hoping they will. The site is down more than it is up. The board wasn't just for breeders, despite the domain name, but most of us either own or owned Arabians for pleasure or show.
> 
> Anyhow, this site is probably the closest to the way that site is laid out. I like the way the discussions are grouped and seems like a great group of people to connect with and share horse conversations.
> 
> I was curious, is there a "General Chat" discussion area that people just post random things for discussion?


Hi JR ! Its corasmom from ABN ! Can you believe I forgot that I joined this place 8 plus years ago ! Haha ! I don't know how to change my name on the board. I'll work on that . Just wanted to let you know Iam here . 😊


----------



## 289250

1bluehorse said:


> Hi JR ! Its corasmom from ABN ! Can you believe I forgot that I joined this place 8 plus years ago ! Haha ! I don't know how to change my name on the board. I'll work on that . Just wanted to let you know Iam here . 😊


HEY!!!!! So glad to see you over here! I've been enjoying all the variety of horsey topics the last few days. Let's hope the others follow over here too!


----------

